# Tiny womens feet needs adult sized boots



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

You will probably have to get into a kids boot. You can definitely find something to fit if you go that route. I have never seen cuff canting on a snowboard boot (it's a ski thing), but canted binding footbeds should help with your knock-kneedness.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Would it be feasible to buy a boot, such as the Burton Q and take its customization capacity so that with a custom foot bed and heat molded liner that it would work for me even if I got a size five?


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have smaller feet than you, so it can be done!!!! 

Burton does make a size 4 in a few of their boot models. Many small sizes are available in "Asian fit only" - not sure what that means. I know nothing about the Q, though.

My boots are Salomon Ivy - size 4 (Mondopoint 22). I love them - high end, very comfortable, with a good level of support. Check out the Salomon line, for sure.

I *believe* Nitro and possibly Forum also make boots in sizes 4 or 4.5. Those sizes are not available in all models, though.

DO NOT go with children's boots. They are low quality and too soft to support your weight.

Suggestion: go to a store that sells ski and snowboard boots and have your feet measured in centimeters (Mondopoint) - that will help give a clearer idea of what size you need, since you'll never find a boot to try on in a store. My true MP size is a 21.5. I wear a MP 22 (Salomon size 4), which is slightly big, but I've luckily had no sore feet as a result.

As far as I know, there are a few tricks you can use to make big boots fit better, but none are permanent fixes and none are as desirable as wearing the correct size. Locate the few boots that are made for us little people, choose the one that fits your riding style and needs the best, take a deep breath, and order them online. I bought mine on Backcountry.com. $200 boots left over from last year, on sale for $85. 

Good luck and feel free to PM me if you need to. I've been there - it's a frustrating process!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

I think I may be mistaken and have the same size shoe you do. Just checked my mundo point size with my euro size and yup 21.5. I know there is an adult racing ski boot in 21 mundo point but I am a beginner skier and snowboarder. I just want a boot that doesn't hurt. Salomon Ivy you say? I will look them up!


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Well you can kill two birds with one stone. Take a holiday to Japan. Awesome Powder and lots of it. 

Make sure you arrange to have two days in Tokyo after arriving before departing to the snow. There is an area in Tokyo with stacks of Snowboading shops in the one street and I mean like 60 shops all together.

They obviously cater fo the Japanese market...small feet galore. You will get your best selection there.

Japan is an experience worth having. I did it this year and will be going again every year from now on for the northern snow season.

Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

I am a college student, I can't up and fly to japan to go get boots, my parents would kill me. Thanks for the idea. Feasible ideas are more welcome, then sarcasm.

Other then Burton and Salomon are there any other brands that sell 22 mundo point boots?


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

verrlara said:


> Other then Burton and Salomon are there any other brands that sell 22 mundo point boots?


Nitro Vita (Size 4.5, MP 22)
Forum: Script, Format, Mist (Size 4, not sure about MP)

Another pointer: stay away from stiff freeride boards. The width of your board at the binding insert is supposed to be equal to or slightly larger than your foot length. Our feet are small enough that they make flexing a board pretty difficult, because there is no leverage over the toeside edge. I have found that mid-stiff or stiff boards are hard to ride and am much happier on freestyle boards because they are easier to turn.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Verrlara,

Sorry it wasn't meant as sarcasm. I didn't realise your circumstances, no offence intended.

I know some people will spend lots of money each year with travel, season passes etc. Boarding and skiing in Australia is expensive. Some people on the West coast prefer to fly to Japan for their annual snow trip than fly to the East coast for Aussie snow. It is the same cost, actually cheaper to do Japan than do it in Australia.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Some links for you..

Snowboarding Boot Size Chart - Dick's Sporting Goods

Flygirls Jardin Snowboard Boots - Dick's Sporting Goods

Ladies size 4 to 4.5 boots at Sierra here


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

Cavman said:


> Well you can kill two birds with one stone. Take a holiday to Japan. Awesome Powder and lots of it.
> 
> Make sure you arrange to have two days in Tokyo after arriving before departing to the snow. There is an area in Tokyo with stacks of Snowboading shops in the one street and I mean like 60 shops all together.
> 
> ...


I loved Japan man, where did you go? i was in Niseko... it was awesome! and i loved the shops on the strip but they are more expensive than in NZ


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Hakuba...... Bloody awesome.

Mountain passes, food and accomodation cheaper than Perisher.


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

Cavman said:


> Hakuba...... Bloody awesome.
> 
> Mountain passes, food and accomodation cheaper than Perisher.


for reals? i ride Mt Ruapehu over here... not too bad if you get a season pass... Niseko was powder heaven a bit more expensive to get here but well worth it, i found some of the Poms didnt appreciate us Aussies over there saying we were ruining their experience...


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anyone know of a store in the denver metro area, that sells snowboard boots, and can special order the small sizes if they don't carry them in stock generally?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

I can kinda understand your pain, except, I have a bit of the opposite problem.
I'm 4'10, with size 8 feet. Yeah thats right, I'm short with gigantic feet. Finding clothing is the biggest pain for me. 
If I were you, I'd just shop in the kids section for boots.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Mere said:


> I can kinda understand your pain, except, I have a bit of the opposite problem.
> I'm 4'10, with size 8 feet. Yeah thats right, I'm short with gigantic feet. Finding clothing is the biggest pain for me.
> If I were you, I'd just shop in the kids section for boots.


Norstrums will hem clothing for free if you buy it at full price. Otherwise it is 15 dollars per garment. ^_^ Thats what I do for pants. Would prefer not to use kids boots.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Well I think I found what I am looking for in terms of boots. I'll be going tomorrow to try on some Salomons tomorrow. Now to find out where they have NS demo equipment :3


----------

